# diseño de pcb



## juan.uy (Oct 4, 2007)

hola, quisiera saber si alguien hizo este circuito ya que trate de hacer otro que esta publicao en el foro pero no me funciono, y antes de empezar a contruir este quisiera que me digan si funciona, y si por ahi alguien me puede pasar el pcb ya que no se pasarlo del esquema ops:  o si tienen algun circuito de alguna alarma simple les agradeceria que me puedan ayudar!  , aca va el enlace del circuito que quiero hacer.  www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/alarma-sensor-de-alambre.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 4, 2007)

el diseño es demasido sencillo. no costara mucho. armalo.se ve confiable.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Yo ni siquiera usaria PCB, armaria todo directamente sobre las patas del relee.


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 4, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo ni siquiera usaria PCB, armaria todo directamente sobre las patas del relee.



y podría respetar las conexiones que tiene tal cual esta en el esquema? o hay algo que deberia conectar distinto por alguna diferencia de potencial o corriente?

muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Yo no veo nada malo.


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 5, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo no veo nada malo.



No se por que razón no me funcionó!
alguien tendrá algún dispositivo para alarma que sea sencillo y funcione, . lo que necesito es que al activarse un sensor, la bocina empiece a sonar y no se apague a no ser que se desconecte el dispositivo (resetear), asi de simple, pero mi problema es que como soy muy novato en electronica, no tengo la capacidad necesaria para diseñarlo yo mismo, por favor si alguien me puede dar una mano les agradecería!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2007)

Con un relee alimentas la bobina con tus 12 VCC a travez del hilo de seguridad, en caso de cortarce, el relee "Cae" y conecta los contactos NC (Que estaban abiertos por estar el relee energizado), de estos tomas la alimentacion a tu bocina

Cuando dice no funciono, que es lo que no hacia ?


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 5, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Con un relee alimentas la bobina con tus 12 VCC a travez del hilo de seguridad, en caso de cortarce, el relee "Cae" y conecta los contactos NC (Que estaban abiertos por estar el relee energizado), de estos tomas la alimentacion a tu bocina
> 
> Cuando dice no funciono, que es lo que no hacia ?




Si, esta muy bien lo que decis del relé, es una técnica muy sencilla y efectiva, pero no me sirve por un motivo. y es que tengo 2 sensores infrarrojos de los que se utilizan en alarmas para casas y quisiera usarlos los dos en una misma Zona o sea conectados en serie, para hacer mas sencillo el funcionamiento de la alarma, entonces si yo utilizo el relé como vos decís, la bocina o sirena se activaría en un intervalo de tiempo de aproximadamente 4 segundos que es el tiempo que demora el sensor de la alarma en colocar sus contactos en NC, y yo estoy necesitando que cuando el sensor detecte el movimiento de una persona la bocina quede sonando por lo menos 1 minuto, para así llamar la atención,. yo pense en colocar algún condensador que se cargue y cuando el sensor detecte el movimiento este condensador de descargue a traves de la bobina del relé haciendo que éste tarde mas tiempo en volver a despegarse y asi tener la bocina sonando por mas tiempo, Pero me tendrían que desir que les parece esta idea, si es factible o no? y tratar de llevarla a la práctica!

En cuanto a lo del sistema anterior del esquema, nunca llegó a pegar el relé, traté de varias formas hacerlo andar pero no pude, además no me hubiera servido por la explicación que te di anteriormente, ya que si el alambre se corta, bien hay que callar la bocina reestableciendo los contaclos del alambre, pero el sensor infrarrojo se reestablece solo cuando ya no hay mas movimiento.

si me pudieran ayudar les estaría agradecido!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

y hacer algun circuitaje con un monostable que se dispare y suene el tiempo que vos le programes?
Ademas de que sera mas sensible a la señal del IR


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 5, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> y hacer algun circuitaje con un monostable que se dispare y suene el tiempo que vos le programes?
> Ademas de que sera mas sensible a la señal del IR



pero ahi voy a precisar un programador no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Quizas podes hacer algo mas basico como un  555. nose como quedara. seguro que sin programar se debe poder hacer. nose que tipo de señal te ofrecen los sensores. pero supongamso que le podes sacar un pulso este lo podes meter al 555 y que de ahi salga un pulso que dure unos minutos sin importar que al infrarojo vuelva a reposo y que lo mandes a tu alarma sonora.
Saludos


----------



## juan.uy (Oct 5, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Quizas podes hacer algo mas basico como un  555. nose como quedara. seguro que sin programar se debe poder hacer. nose que tipo de señal te ofrecen los sensores. pero supongamso que le podes sacar un pulso este lo podes meter al 555 y que de ahi salga un pulso que dure unos minutos sin importar que al infrarojo vuelva a reposo y que lo mandes a tu alarma sonora.
> Saludos



si, esta buena tu idea, 

nadie construyó algo de esto? que tenga experiencia y me pueda ayudar?


----------

